# Hoover whitebass



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I went out yesterday morning and it took them awhile to get started but when they did!!!!
Hold on!! 
We caught a ton of fish!! just wanted to let you al know!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice! Were you south? Yesterday I started in LOW and headed south with no white bass or gulls diving spotted. Was out from 9 to 1:30.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Nice! Were you south? Yesterday I started in LOW and headed south with no white bass or gulls diving spotted. Was out from 9 to 1:30.


all the action was on the east side the first 3 coves from the dam.  I was there from sunup till about 11:30a. they were still busting when we left. I had to get home and take a nap...lol I went dove hunting in the evening at Deer Creek.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I stopped just short of the regatta docks!! Next time. This year have had much better luck finding big ones at Alum vs. Hoover. Were they decent sized?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea they were good size...i'd fish Alum for them but not sure where..lol


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Try the east side of Alum's south pool the hour before dark... there will be multiple flocks of seagulls/schools of white bass hitting shad pods. I probably look like a lunatic chasing them around


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Try the east side of Alum's south pool the hour before dark... there will be multiple flocks of seagulls/schools of white bass hitting shad pods. I probably look like a lunatic chasing them around


you and me both!!!


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> I went out yesterday morning and it took them awhile to get started but when they did!!!!
> Hold on!!
> We caught a ton of fish!! just wanted to let you al know!


Fish4wall what kind of lure or bait were you using? Thanks in advance for the info. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I think Scott's go to is 1/4 oz blue vibe with white or chrome on the bottom. I prefer gold vibe (or pulse blade bait) or white rooster tails.



MR_KLN said:


> Fish4wall what kind of lure or bait were you using? Thanks in advance for the info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

lacdown said:


> I think Scott's go to is 1/4 oz blue vibe with white or chrome on the bottom. I prefer gold vibe (or pulse blade bait) or white rooster tails.


Thank you lacdown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

MR_KLN said:


> Thank you lacdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep the 1/4oz blue and white vibe. they look just like the shad that just hatched.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> yep the 1/4oz blue and white vibe. they look just like the shad that just hatched.


Thanks!! Are you slow trolling? Or just working coves slow retrieve? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

MR_KLN said:


> Thanks!! Are you slow trolling? Or just working coves slow retrieve?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll wait to see them bust top water or chase the seagulls.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

More than likely I'll be out Sunday morning.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Went out yesterday morning and nada!! this cold front must have turned them off.. 
I have one more weekend and the boat will be put away for the season and the bow comes out


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, my son and I went out Friday evening and only had one bite from a small 9 incher. Even the catfish weren't biting like they were last week.


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

We went out Saturday morning 7:30am to 2p. We got one 7 inch crappie. Nothing was biting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never fished Hoover, new to the area. Thanks for reports, can’t wait to explore the water soon


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Hoover is an awesome reservoir to fish and on OGF you have some great people with a wealth of info. Welcome to Hoover!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

